# Introducing our new kittens



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Well its been a bitter sweet week. Having to have Oska the last of our persians put to sleep earlier in the week. It seems very odd not seeing him around the house as we've had persians for over 20 years. However the week ended nicely. We had already arranged to go and see some kittens today so we have reserved two.

Firstly we have Kgosi which means 'king' and then his sister who is going to be Keshet which means 'rainbow'. We will be getting them end September which seems so far away!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your old fella  but those two are deffinately something to look forward to :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: & its not that far away by the time you have bought all the kitten things in [email protected] & kitten proofed your house again they will be home


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Oska, but those 2 kittens are just stunning :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

thank you both. Look forward to seeing some photos of the handsome Oakley as well!


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

I have posted some pictures for you to see & his pedigree name is Calix (which means handsome) Oakland.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i am so sorry to hear you lost your persian, that is heartbreaking, but i do hope your two new fur babies will bring you many years of fun and love, they look gorgeous, cant wait to hear all about them when they arrive in sept, _


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

so sorry to hear about oska, was he very old?
i knew you had something up your sleeve regarding new additions, it must be catching getting two babies together. it will be great company for each other, i knew i had done the right thing getting troy and torre together even though its hard work, they sort of look after each other when they are young.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you both, Oska wasn't very old [14 years] but he had multiple health problems so actually seemed a lot older than he actually was. We were really surprised he out lived his sister who was PTS the beginning of the year. I never thought he would make it throughout the Summer.


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

sorry to hear about your oska, but how adorable are these two,
cant wait till you get them and we can see their development.
stunning.
michelle x


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful kittens - pick of the litter if I may say so.:001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

So sorry to hear about Osaka, it's truly devasting when we lose a furry family member. Your new kittens are absolutely gorgeous, and I'm sure that having them will help to ease the pain you feel


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

received some more pictures of the babies. Firstly Keshet on her own and then one with Kgosi


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Then we have Kgosi


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_loving the new pictures, how cute are they, i bet you cant wait ._


----------



## arun964 (Aug 29, 2012)

Really many beautiful kittens found in these pics.are these found in all countries?


----------



## merrimate (Apr 21, 2012)

Sorry for the loss of your beloved furry friend! 

Your new kittens are utterly adorable! :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

arun964 said:


> Really many beautiful kittens found in these pics.are these found in all countries?


this breed is mainly found in scandinavian countries and europe mainly


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lovely babies! which breeder are they from?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Vixxen said:


> lovely babies! which breeder are they from?


Sorry only just seen your post. They are from Jotunkatts.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Here are some more pictures. hope no one is fed up of them!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

this is the last one!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm in love! :001_wub: They're beautiful! When do you bring them home? I bet you can't wait, I'd be bouncing off the walls!!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes really excited. They come home 23/9/12. I've then got a week off work so to help them settle in with the others


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Not too long to go, then- I hope it doesn't drag too slowly!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

arrrrgggghhhhh just googled them and that lovely white kitten is adorable.

Cazzer sorry to hear about Oska. I'm sure you'll have your hands full in a few weeks time and I can see them two helping to heal your broken heart.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh yes she is gorgeous even more gorgeous in real life. We did think about getting her before the kittens were put on the website. My OH has a real soft spot for her!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

never get fed up with wegie photos. that little girl has beautiful markings


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

They're both beautiful stunners. Can't wait to see some more pics of them.


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

i love them!  are you going to show them? 

im just about to leave to go and collect my little one, long journey though


----------



## Thomas7797 (Sep 1, 2012)

I have new kittens. It is very beautiful and its name is Jamaica.Its color is white.Its my cutest kitten ever.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

realized I hadn't put last weeks photos on!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

last one of Keshet. I should think I was due some more photos any time as well


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

how long to go now cazzer?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

just over a week. We go on holiday tomorrow to Pembrokeshire for a week. Next Sat we come back and then OH goes to London for a gig. Then on the Sun he goes up to Leicester to collect them.

Getting nervous that Kyrre won't get on with them as he can be a bit stroppy!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Cazzer said:


> just over a week. We go on holiday tomorrow to Pembrokeshire for a week. Next Sat we come back and then OH goes to London for a gig. Then on the Sun he goes up to Leicester to collect them.
> 
> Getting nervous that Kyrre won't get on with them as he can be a bit stroppy!


_hope you have a nice holiday, and at least you have something exciting to look forward to when you get back home,. and i am sure with careful introductions all will be ok with Kyrre._


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cazzer said:


> just over a week. We go on holiday tomorrow to Pembrokeshire for a week. Next Sat we come back and then OH goes to London for a gig. Then on the Sun he goes up to Leicester to collect them.
> 
> Getting nervous that Kyrre won't get on with them as he can be a bit stroppy!


cats always surprise me, you'll probably find he will get on with them the best. harry did a bit of growling when torre and troy came home, but he is best buddies with them now of course.
how exciting, now there is a couple of breeders in leicestershire isnt there?


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes I think there are now. I'm looking forward to get a wegie that is from completely different lines to my others. Not that I'm not overjoyed with the others of course!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

my harry is a completely different line from the other four and you can see the difference in appearance


----------

